# Grandmaster Vicente "Inting" Carin



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

From the January 27th, 2005 Escrima Digest:



> Grandmaster Vicente "Inting" Carin - legendary cebuano eskrimador, sadly
> passed away in the latter part of December 2004. Inting - as he was fondly known
> to students and friends, was one of the top fighters in the Doce Pares Club.
> Well known for accepting challenges, and for using his skills in a number of
> ...



Another Great Master has passed away. 

Peace
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 1, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## John J (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 8, 2005)

. :asian:


----------

